# 11-18-07 5 Flounder



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Went out for about three hours Last nightalmost called it Quits then hit the two 12lvs to put dinner on the Table then a 16incher wasn't bad. Tried one more Bank -you know when your Floundering you always have to try one more Spot..... as i coasted into the Bank hit the solid 6.5 Pounder- Didn't go 30 more Feet and drifted over a 10.1/4 Pounder i new he was big and i didn't have my preferred Gig ,Stainless 3-16 Barbs that hold. Had just the 5 prong B&M contemplated jumping in just to hold him on Droped him in the Boat thats when came to life if you know what i mean. I managed to get him into the Cooler but his Tail wouldn't Fit ohwell who eats that anyways.


----------



## boutwell_43 (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice flatties:bowdown Put some nice meat on the table.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

did you get a length on the two biggest ones, just wondering because i caught a 20incher at spanish cove a week or two ago and wonderin how much it weighed.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

I hope you had your halibut stamp or you could be in big trouble mister!!oke

That my friend is a mongo f*&^ing flounder!!:toast


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

That is some huge flatties there,congrats on the catch.Thanks for the report.:clap


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

i looked at the picture and just figured theres no way those 2 smaller fish were legal (comparing them to the larger fish).... that was before i realized the other fish was the biggest flat fish ive seen!!! congrats on a GREAT fish man!!!!!


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow! That is one fine Flounder! I bet that sucker shook the gig like it was a stuck pig  Congrats on a nice pile of fish.....that ought to keep the family fed for a few days anyway ;-) 

Buzz


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

:clap WOW!!!!!!!:clap


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Good goobley goo! What a flounder. Congrats.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Now that's a DOOR MAT.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish.:clap


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

thats the 2nd biggest flounderive seen in my life great job


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

That 6.5# flounder is a doormat.

The 10.25 is the PORCH!

Unreal:bowdown


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_trRow1><TD class=TableCell_Dark id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_tdPostCell1 width="24%"><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblAnchorPoint><A name=bm23278></A><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'1774\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'1774\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'1774\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'1774\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'1774\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'1774\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">Buzzsaw</DIV><NOSCRIPT>Buzzsaw</NOSCRIPT></TD><TD class=SmallTxt noWrap align=right width="20%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_tdPostCell2><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt>







<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblPostedDate>Posted Yesterday @ 4:16:52 AM</TD><TD class=SmallTxt align=right><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_imgButAddPostReply title="Post a reply to this post..." type=image alt="Post a reply to this post..." src="http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_AddReply.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl7:imgButAddPostReply> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_imgButAddQuoteReply title="Post a quoted reply to this post..." type=image alt="Post a quoted reply to this post..." src="http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_Quote.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl7:imgButAddQuoteReply> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_imgButReportPost title="Report post to moderators" type=image alt="Report post to moderators" src="http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_Report.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl7:imgButReportPost> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_imgButEditPost title="Edit This Post" type=image alt="Edit This Post" src="http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_EditPost.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl7:imgButEditPost> <INPUT language=javascript id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_imgButDeletePost title="Delete This Post" onclick=return(confirm(if_DeletePost)); type=image alt="Delete This Post" src="http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_DeletePost.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl7:imgButDeletePost> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_tdPostCell3 vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt>Ruby Red Lip










<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblMemberGroup>Group: Forum Members
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblLastActive>Last Login: Today @ 3:20:39 PM
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblPostCount>Posts: 12, <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblTotalVisits>Visits: 53</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblFullMessage>Wow! That is one fine Flounder! I bet that sucker shook the gig like it was a stuck pig  Congrats on a nice pile of fish.....that ought to keep the family fed for a few days anyway ;-) 

Buzz </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_trRow3><TD class=ShwMessageFooter id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_tdPostCell5 width="24%">Post #23278</TD><TD class=ShwMessageFooter id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_tdPostCell6><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_imgButPrivateMessages title="Send Private Message..." type=image alt="Send Private Message..." src="http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Contact_PM.gif" border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl7:imgButPrivateMessages> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_imgButEmail title="Send Email..." type=image alt="Send Email..." src="http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Contact_Email.gif" border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl7:imgButEmail> <A id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_hypStatus title="User currently offline...">







</A></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

You could say it was alot like free gaffing a Cobia.

Beat the crap out of everything flopping clearing the Gunnels all the while having his mouth open so i threw a towel over his head and got him on the Cooler where the lid opened 4 times just wish i hadnt left the beater in the Truck. At one point i thought about using the Fire extinguisher....


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

That sir, is a way big flounder. A Guut-one.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Holy crap!!!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice. I know what you mean about one more spot. I have fished just one more spot and had the sun come up on me.


----------

